# was "klebt" und ist nicht giftig für Fisch/Tier?



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

*was "klebt" & ist nicht giftig für Fisch/Tier*

Hallo zusammen,

weiß nicht, ob das hier jetzt reingehört...¿ (Ironie)

aber ich starre ja nun immer auf "meinen schwarzen Rand". Is nich so toll  :?
Jetzt fand ich die Idee, den Rand mit "Kleber einstreichen und groben Sand oder feinem Kies bestreuen..." schon mal ganz interessant. Nur die Angaben von "Dichtungsmasse vom Dachdecker" halte ich nicht  für so toll, das kann doch nur Silikon sein, oder? Was könnte man denn noch benutzen, um "zu kleben" ohne schädliches Material ins Wasser gelangen zu lassen?

Diese Kieselfolie kenne ich, die man für Bachläufe kaufen kann... ist aber so teuer  und man braucht so viel dafür, selbst beim kleinen Teich.

Habt ihr nicht einen Tipp, was man als Kleber benutzen könnte? 

Danke und cu
WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Reiner

könntest Du mal irgendwo ein Foto reinstellen wie das Ufer mit der Matte so aussieht???? Bin nämlich auch grad am wursteln und weiß noch nicht ob mir das gefällt.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Sag mal, Wasserfloh, hattest Du nicht einen Fertigteich ? Dann ist zunächst einmal wichtig, aus was für einem Material der besteht. Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit, uns einmal ein Bildchen der "Problemzone" ins Forum zu stellen ?? Denn die Naturahart-Ufermatte saugt natürlich und ist deshalb bei Fertigteichen nicht unproblematisch. Wenn Du ein Bild sehen willst, schau mal unter Statistics, Bilder und da Ufermatte.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

der Tipp mit der Ufermatte ist ja ansich nicht schlecht (gefällt mir auch)... aber wirkt das bei einem so kleinen Teich?  Ich habe da eher die Befürchtung, das wirkt dann eher "komisch"... oder? Aber ich werde mich sicher mal nach sowas umsehen, um mir ein Bild von dem Material machen zu können. Im Moment weiß ich ja noch nicht genau, wie das aussieht und auf Bildern/Fotos wirkt das ja immer etwas anders, als in Natura.

*malweiterdenkt*...wenn ich aber so eine Matte "in den Teich hängen" würde... (also über die kleine Pflanzzone in den Teich rein arbeite... es sind ja auch recht steile Wände), treibt das denn dann nicht auch auf(?), die müßte ich ja auch "festmachen"... 



> Darum ist es ganz wichtig, das der Uferbereich der Folie geschützt wird.


hier hatte ich ja gehofft, dass das später die Unterwasser- und Wasserpflanzen übernehmen, wenn sie "groß" sind... Habe ich mir da falsche Hoffnungen gemacht?

Wie ist dass denn bei Aquariumdichtingsmasse(?)... haben wir hier auch Aquarianer? Da kommen die Fische und Pflanzen ja auch mit in Kontakt...*grübel* 

Das bekleben des Randes schwirrt mir eben am meisten im Kopf umher, weill es zum Rest des Teiches (Kiesel/Steine) passen würde. Natürlich mache ich mir auch die Gedanken, wegen dem Ausspühlen irgendwelcher Bestandteile...

tja, einen großen Teich zu gestalten scheint tatsächlich einfacher zu sein  , als so eine Pfütze...

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

Bild? müßte ich mal eines machen und dann hier einstellen...

Ja, ich habe ein Fertigteichbecken, aber aus was das ist? *grübel* Müßte ich auch erst versuchen herauszubekommen.



> Denn die Naturahart-Ufermatte saugt natürlich und ist deshalb bei Fertigteichen nicht unproblematisch.


saugt? sorry, verstehe ich nicht...

cu
WF

P.S  





> Statistics, Bilder und da Ufermatte.


wo, ich finde da keine Bilder ? oder habe ich nur wieder was auf den Augen *zwinkert*


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

nun hat Dir Reiner ja schon angeboten, Dir ein Stück Ufermatte zu schicken - war gerade auch darauf gekommen. Ja, Ufermatte schwimmt auf. Man fixiert sie entweder dadurch, dass man das Substrat der Flachwasserzone draufgibt. Oder dadurch, dass man sie mit Zementkügelchen beschwert oder mit Silikonklecksen mit dem Untergrund verklebt.

Wenn Du einen PVC-Fertigteich hast, kannst Du etwas Wasser ablassen, den Rand mit Kleber aufweichen und Kies darauf drücken. Nach völligem Aushärten wieder auffüllen. Schön ist das aber immer nocht nicht. Du solltest über Reiners Vorschlag nachdenken. 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@Reiner... danke, das Stück der Matte ist angekommen...  Ist doch was anderes, als das was ich meinte hier gesehen zu haben. 
Jetzt verstehe ich das auch mit dem "saugen" (mancher braucht eben etwas länger  ).
Weiß nicht so recht, ob das die Lösung für "mein Teichrandproblem ist"... ist bestimmt auch nicht billig. 

Hätte dann auch gleich eine weitere Frage.. habe mir heute eine "Kiste Naturschiefer" besorgt und möchte mal sehen, ob ich damit den Rand kaschieren kann... wie ist das wohl mit dem Wasser, was darüber läuft und in den Teich gelangt? Verändert das auch die Wasserwerte? (negativ?) 

übrigens... da das Wasser z.Zt. so klar wie noch nie ist *froi* habe ich tastächlich 4 meiner Fischchen gesehen *nochmalfroi*...

cu WF

P.S. @Stefan... was ist das für ein Kleber(?), einer für Folie? Obwohl ich hier danach geschaut habe, habe ich nichts gefunden... bin halt auf "dem platten Land" und auf Baumärkte angewiesen *grübel*


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

öhm... da fällt mir noch was ein, haben wir hier Dachdecker unter uns?
Wie kann man Naturschiefer "brechen" oder auf eine bestimmte Größe/Form bekommen? *sonebenbeigefragt*

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Mit der Ufermatte hab ich`s schon probiert, aber da man die Matte um den ganzen Rand führen muß (wegen der Optik), ist der Wasserverlust zu groß.
Bleibt wirklich nur noch Kleben?    Wird ja `ne Puzzle-Arbeit ohne Ende!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

@ wasserfloh

Quellschweisskleber.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2003)

> Quellschweisskleber


hm, klingt urig... ob ich sowas hier finde *grübel* o.k. ich werd mal schauen.   
du schreibst, das löst an? Mein Rand löst sich dann aber nicht in Wohlgefallen auf, oder? (sorry, aber ich kenn mich ja nicht mit so was aus und es ist "nur" eine Fertigschale und keine Folie... verhält die sich denn genauso?)  

Meine Schieferplatten liegen nun erst mal um den Teich drappiert... als mein GG kam, ich ihm das zeigte, guckte er etwas... öhm... "komisch"¿ (Ironie)
ist wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Ich geb ja zu, sieht noch etwas merkwürdig aus war ja auch erst der erste Versuch  :? 
Aber... der schwarze Rand is wech...   

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2003)

so, habe heute die Platten nochmal neu zurecht gelegt... neue Kiesel drum herum gepackt (leider nicht genug besorgt    )... und bin schon zufriedener mit dem Ergebnis.

Mit der Ufermatte... das würde mit dem Fertigteich nicht funktionieren, weil ich ja keine "richtige Sumpfzone" habe... aber... für den nächsten Teich, den ich mir in den "nächsten Jahren irgendwann" sicher bei meinem GG erkämpfen werde, werde ich auf Folie zurückgreifen.

so, nun allen ein schönes WE...
cu WF

p.s. Foto davon ist in meinem Album...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2003)

*Na siehste ...*

.. Hallo Floh,

sieht doch gut aus, kein Rand mehr zu sehen. Ok, ein paar Pflanzen fehlen noch ... denn ich glaube,wenn man von versch. Seiten guckt, dann kann man ihn, wenn man will, noch erkennen ... oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

ja, wenn man sich Mühe gibt, kann man noch den Rand sehen  :ja: 
War "Bruch"schiefer... darum sind die Stücke so schmal und können nicht weiter über den Rand hinaushängen. 
Die Pflanzen sind im Teich teilweise ja schon vorhanden, wollen aber nicht so recht wachsen... ;(
Hatte hier woanders schon mal deswegen nachgefragt, ist aber wohl untergegangen :nixweiss: 
Mein Frischbiß z.B. ist immer noch recht winzig und nicht grün, sondern mehr "Bundeswehrolive" : Warum will der wohl nicht wachsen? 

by und cu
WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

@wasserfloh
mein Froschbiß ist auch noch teilweise oliv - mit der Zeit und vor allem im Schatten wird er aber noch grün.

Woher hast du eigentlich die Steinplatten - teuer gekauft ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

Hi Silke,

jep... den Schiefer habe ich gekauft...*ichgesteht* War auch mehr eine spontane Sache... als ich die Kisten da so stehen sah. Aber jetzt kann ich mir, wenn mir doch noch was besseres dazu einfällt, Zeit damit lassen, ohne mich jedes Mal über diesen blöden Rand zu ärgern. 

Der Froschbiß liegt an vielen verschiedenen Stellen im Teich, auch im Schatten... allerdings will er auch ganz und gar nicht wachsen, selbst wenn er __ olive bleibt... er könnte ja wenigstens größer/mehr werden. 

cu
WF
p.s. öhm... im Gartencenter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

... was meinst du mit größer werden ? Mehr Blätter oder größere Blätter?
Meiner hat so ca. 7 cm Durchmesser pro Blatt. Reiner sagte mir, dass pro Pflanze 5 Blätter wachsen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

hm... ich kenne den FB ja so sonst nur von Bildern... da sind dann viele Pflänzchen beieinander, bilden so eine Art Teppich. Auch, wenn jede Pflanze selbst nur 5 Blättter bildet, bildet sich ja irgendwann so ein "Ableger" (Kindel?). Ich habe von Anfang an drei einzelne Pflanzen drin gehabt (hab auch jetzt schon nachgekauft), die sind nicht ein Stück größer/mehr oder was auch immer geworden. 
Reiner schrieb ja auch, sein FB kommt langsam hoch und hat schon weitere "Kindel" (oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?).  Bei mit tut sich absolut nix in die Richtung... außer von vorher grün(er?) auf __ olive *umpf* dahte schon, der will sich "verabschieden" 

cu
WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2003)

Wie lange hast du ihn denn schon? (Ich glaube, wir sind in der falschen Kategorie   )
Meiner sah auch am Anfang etwas "mager" aus. Ich denke, er muß sich erstmal eingewöhnen. Ableger bekommt er ja nicht, sondern bildet Samenkapseln aus, die über Winter auf dem Teichboden liegen und bei warmen Temperaturen nach oben steigen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

... ach so, ich dachte, er vermehrt sich nur über die Samenkapseln.
Man lernt nie aus    ( gottseidank)


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2003)

@Reiner... *lacht* was ich bezahlt habe...?  Wenn ich mir deinen Teich angucke... kannst du in Kürze in Urlaub __ fliegen, wenn du das alles abgibst 
Muß für 5 Pflänzchen so um die 2,30€ gewesen sein...*grübelundfinddenBonnichtwieder* 

cu WF *diefindetallePreisefürGartenpflanzenzuhochsind* seit dem €


----------

